# Glass Catfish, do they get along with other fish?



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

I have three glass cat fish in my tank and I am looking to buy another diferent fish. But I only want one so I want to get a fish that doesn't mind being alone, also a fish that will get along with the glass catfish and is the same size since I don't have the filter for little fish.
Any suggestions? 

PS> How long do Glass Catfish live for?

Thanks.


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I wouldn't add anything else until I get a filter for it. Get a nice one so the water stays clear too. And With proper care I think it's 2-3 years or 1-3 onenof those.


----------



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

My filter is very good, water is always crystal clear, it's just that the tube that sucks the water is a bit big. The ones I got in there now don't get stuck, but I'd be afraid if I bought another bit smaller one that they would.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

You do relise the Pleco will get too big for a 10gal. As will the Koi in the 32.
How about a paridise fish?


----------

